# Latest project: 5-to-6 string bass conversion. (pics)



## Shannon (Dec 28, 2007)

Notice anything different about this bass? Yep...count 'em. It was a a 5-string, but now has SIX STRINGS! 
Due to the wide nut (2.008"), I bought the Squier Deluxe Jazz Active V (5-string) to modify into a narrow-spaced 6-string. All it took was a new bridge (3 1/8"), a new bone nut & some new Gotoh tuning keys. The neck is beyond comfy & I didn't have to spend $2K+ for a custom 6-string jazz. I'm also doing this mod to my white Squier DJAV. 

Here are the results. Should I call it the DJAVI now???


----------



## Michael (Dec 28, 2007)

Cool. How does it play with the strings that close together? Did it take much adjusting to get used to it?


----------



## Shannon (Dec 28, 2007)

It's narrow spaced like your average Warwick, Ibanez & Peavey, so it's nothing out of the ordinary. I've owned numerous Ibanezes, so there was no adjustment required. Again, this was a very wide spaced 5-string.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 28, 2007)

Neat


----------



## Jason (Dec 28, 2007)

No issues with the pups?


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> No issues with the pups?



You know, I was just thinking back to Scott's thread with the picture of the Carvin 6-string with the 5-string pickup


----------



## Shannon (Dec 28, 2007)

No issues. Again....this was a wide spaced 5 before, so everything (including the pups) was as wide as a narrow spaced 6. I just helped it grow from a husky 5 to a lean and mean 6.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 28, 2007)

Shannon said:


> No issues. Again....this was a wide spaced 5 before, so everything (including the pups) was as wide as a narrow spaced 6. I just helped it grow from a husky 5 to a lean and mean 6.



Nice  Those things must have a wider spacing than the Fender Jazz Bass V that I have, because the spacing's pretty narrow on mine and just wouldn't work for this kind of conversion (not that I'd dream of doing that, since I fucking love my Jazz Bass V and have no really use for a 6-string bass at the moment  ).


----------



## Shannon (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep....
Standard Fender V = 1.75" nut
My bass = 2.008" nut


----------



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2007)

nice job


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 29, 2007)

the headstock is a little to close together


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 29, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Yep....
> Standard Fender V = 1.75" nut
> My bass = 2.008" nut



Wow, that is a big difference  No wonder it worked so smoothly  

Very cool.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 29, 2007)

sweet. you do such cool shit with your basses. i love my yamaha, but the fretboard is too wide (its a very wide 5). maybe i'll do this with a 4 string version and make a more normal sized 5 string out of it. cool shit man


----------



## Shannon (Dec 29, 2007)

twiztedchild said:


> the headstock is a little to close together


Thank you, Captain Obvious. It was a 5-string headstock, so we just had to make due. We can't have everything. 

And thank you to everyone else for the kind compliments.


----------



## skinhead (Dec 29, 2007)

This is crazy, Shannon.

Very good job


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2007)

Shannon said:


> Thank you, Captain Obvious. It was a 5-string headstock, so we just had to make due. We can't have everything.
> 
> And thank you to everyone else for the kind compliments.



 Shannon owning noobs since the Aug of 04 on ss.org


----------



## darren (Dec 31, 2007)

That looks awesome! Nice job, Shannon!

I've been thinking of converting my 4-string fretless Precision into a 5 for ages. Hipshot used to do a conversion kit, but they don't seem to have it any more.


----------



## fretlessman71 (Dec 11, 2011)

Shannon said:


> Yep....
> Standard Fender V = 1.75" nut
> My bass = 2.008" nut



First post! New guy here. Niceta meetchy'all.

Have a MIM Jazz V that I've been looking to convert to a sixbanger, did a google search, and this thread came up. After reading this thread through, I'm a little concerned that my nut is a little too skinny - it's exactly 1 7/8" from edge to edge... Shannon, would you have done this if your nut measured what mine does? Also, what kind of bridge did you get? Thanks!

fretlessman71


----------

